# Micah for a girl?



## LoolaBear

i absolutely love the name Micah (my-kuh) but the thing is i love it more for a girl than a boy.

what do you think?

im quite liking Micah Josephine Mary at the moment, but im sure there are lots of nice middle names out there that would make it really pretty for a girl.

comments welcome good or bad i dont mind. xx


----------



## mrsrof

I would only call a boy Micah


----------



## LoraLoo

Hmmm I'm not sure, only ever heard a boy called it so think i would always associate a boy with it, iykwim xx


----------



## apaton

i love it for a girl ,:thumbup: x


----------



## Cleo

I love it!! I have a boys name as well and I have always loved my name bc it was so unusual for a girl and I always got compliments on it.


----------



## LoolaBear

thanks ladies.
when i googled it a while back seems theres a few (not many but a largish number) of girls/women named Micah, i think with a feminine middle name it may work better.
also some women have pronounced it mee-kuh as well as mee-sha and my-sha so there are many ways to say it lol.

i dont know, i suppose my mind is in a mind changing mood and has gone back to this name for now :haha: no doubt knowing the mood ive been in recently i will go back to Mia soon :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

Cleo said:


> I love it!! I have a boys name as well and I have always loved my name bc it was so unusual for a girl and I always got compliments on it.

do you mind me asking what you name is ? :flow: xx


----------



## Squishy

For a girl you could also go with Mika - which can be pronouced the same way as you said :)

...although Mika is used a lot for boys in Finnland iirc :D


----------



## bassdesire

I only know boys named Micah, but I like it as a girl name, too. It doesn't sound masculine in the way that something like "John" does, you know? So I think it works!


----------



## Nyn

I really like it for a girl! x


----------



## sarleas

although i know that it's a unisex name, I kind of strictly associate it with a boy....it's my son's middle name ;-)


----------



## Surprise

Micah was an Old Testament prophet (male). I think it's really pretty for males and females. It's a Hebrew name and it means "who is like God?".


----------



## tina_h75

I have only ever known it for a boys name


----------



## Blah11

I like it more for a boy if im being honest :(


----------



## Lucy22

I wouldn't be keen on using it on either a boy or a girl, sorry :shrug:

I don't even have a good excuse, just one of my neighbors has a dog called Mika. So I'd associate it with a pet. Sorry hun :( x


----------



## wishing52

LoolaBear said:


> i absolutely love the name Micah (my-kuh) but the thing is i love it more for a girl than a boy.
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> im quite liking Micah Josephine Mary at the moment, but im sure there are lots of nice middle names out there that would make it really pretty for a girl.
> 
> comments welcome good or bad i dont mind. xx


My friend is German and her name is pronounced the same (like Michael but without the "l") but spelt Maike. It can also be spelt Meike. I love it.


----------



## Lisa1981

I like it for a girl, strangely enough to me it sounds more feminine than masculine.


----------



## LoolaBear

thanks ladies, i love it but DH has just vetoed it :( so its off the list lol. xx


----------



## joannemojo

i knew a guy called Micah so i cant really see it as anything but a male name! but i think its a rare unusual name so people will associate it with a girl if they know a girl called Micah.

x


----------



## IrelandFrench

one of the names my husband really likes is Micah, and since we didn't like any of the other names each other had chosen, the more I thought about Micah the more I liked it!

I didn't realize he meant it for a girl. He only wants it for a girl, while I thought it was more fitting for a boy. I think you're right, with a more feminine middle name, it will take care of the concerns.


----------

